# timing chain service cost



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

What is the cost of timing chain service on the 24v? Anyone had it done? I found out it is $2,000+ to replace the chain on my 2.5. Just curious what 24v guys are paying.


----------



## vdubsunday (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: timing chain service cost (kungfoojesus)*

Shouldnt be that much. I think maybe around 700?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: timing chain service cost (vdubsunday)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubsunday* »_Shouldnt be that much. I think maybe around 700?

I'd charge $700 *to a friend.*
Chain jobs SUCK. Dealers are probably in the area of $1300.00+


----------



## 24vwhine (May 5, 2007)

*Re: timing chain service cost (MeiK)*

I think mine was 1200-1400 or so, but got a ton of other work done when I did mine and got a really good discount from the guy who did it.


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubsunday* »_Shouldnt be that much. I think maybe around 700?


I'd say that's about the price of a clutch job (not including parts) from an independent shop, and a clutch job isn't that much more involved then dropping and reinstalling the tranny. Since you have to drop and reinstall the tranny as part of the chain job, I'd say it's easily much more than $700. I'd agree with these other guys that it's much more likely $1200+ at an indy shop, and ~1.5x more at the dealership.


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

shouldnt have to replace them on the 24v though from everything ive been told..


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (ClockworkChad)*

^^^ Yeah it's not the chain itself that goes - but the guides... Unfortunately it all has to come out to get to the damn plastic guides.








Ugh. Chain Job =


----------



## red72914 (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: (MeiK)*

I ran my chains & guides for approximately 150k miles before I changed everything out. While you're in there, might as well change everything just to be safe - true it's usually the guides that fail, but chains will stretch over time.
Tranny has to come off, so it's also an opportune time to change the clutch ... figure 1200-1700 at an independent shop.
Potter has a complete 24v timing chain kit on his site which has everything you need to change for a good price in parts.


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

i thought the guides were cool too though for the life of the car ? i know the 12v's had problems but that there wasnt a replacement issue with the 24v ?


----------



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: timing chain service cost (kungfoojesus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kungfoojesus* »_What is the cost of timing chain service on the 24v? Anyone had it done? I found out it is $2,000+ to replace the chain on my 2.5. Just curious what 24v guys are paying.

Why are you having to have this done to your 2.5?
robert


----------



## red72914 (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: (ClockworkChad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ClockworkChad* »_i thought the guides were cool too though for the life of the car ? i know the 12v's had problems but that there wasnt a replacement issue with the 24v ? 

I guess one way to look at it is as preventive maintenance. Are you willing to risk the engine for a once every 100k maintenance cost?


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ClockworkChad* »_i thought the guides were cool too though for the life of the car ? i know the 12v's had problems but that there wasnt a replacement issue with the 24v ? 


They are certainly improved, but they probably aren't invincible either. Unless there is noise coming from them, I wouldn't specifically do it. If I have to pull the transmission anyway, I'd be pretty close and it might be tempting at higher mileage. I can't recall anyone posting pics of worn guides from a 24v...


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (ClockworkChad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ClockworkChad* »_i thought the guides were cool too though for the life of the car ? i know the 12v's had problems but that there wasnt a replacement issue with the 24v ? 

The 12V's would straight up break.







A guy at my shop did a chain job on the 12V and the guides came out in 3-4 pieces each.







Ours def wear after enough mileage. I replaced my guides when we built the motor... I forget what mileage that was tho - maybe 55-60K? There were noticeable notches in the guides... I wouldn't wait much more than 100K. The service guide suggests at 100K, I believe.
As expensive as it is - it's a helluva lot cheaper than the cost to fix a blown engine.


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

Many of us have well over 100k miles with no noise. I don't remember ever hearing about 24V chains breaking because of worn or broken guides. I'm guessing the majority of the motor don't have the mileage yet to start failing catastrophically.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: timing chain service cost (tungub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tungub* »_
Why are you having to have this done to your 2.5?
robert

Several people are complaining about chain stretch. A lot of early 2.5 had this problem and jumped a tooth or worse. Then, the other day it was brought up that VW considers the 2.5L chain an 80k service item (120k suggested). Then posts started popping up about chain failures, a few. Then of course the posts about $2,500 + chain jobs were there too. I just expected like 6-8 hours labor +$300 for drop tranny. Can't believe I'm looking at a new clutch, new chains, and new flywheel all at the same time... at about the mileage the breaks will have to be completely rebuilt and plugs replaced too...
Yay for $5,000 80k service. Apparently I bought a Mercedes and didn't know it. Why doesn't VW go with a quieter belt if their chain doesn't last the life of the motor? Its just stupid.
I've seen zero posts about 24v chains over the years but already 2.5 chain failure threads are popping up everywhere.

My 24v never needed a single part. I mean, not even an accessory. I was hoping the same for my 2.5. These chain problems are extremely rare but I honestly can't remember a single 24v post about these issues over the years.


_Modified by kungfoojesus at 4:40 AM 12-3-2009_


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I got quoted $2300 from a dealer hear in CT. That was chains, guides, etc. and clutch/flywheel replacement.
That's just labor as I was providing the parts. Figure $2-300 for the chains, guides, etc. then whatever clutch/flywheel combo you choose. $3000 is likely with a new clutch/flywheel


_Modified by GRN6IX at 8:16 AM 12-3-2009_


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: (apstguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *apstguy* »_Many of us have well over 100k miles with no noise. I don't remember ever hearing about 24V chains breaking because of worn or broken guides. I'm guessing the majority of the motor don't have the mileage yet to start failing catastrophically.

thats more or less what ive heard. the chains in my 12v's didnt make noise, one was at 148k and one was at 132k and both were nice and quiet. i dont plan on replacing chains in my 24v unless they start making noise. werent there a bunch of guys in the mileage thread with 200k+ that were on the stock chains ?


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (ClockworkChad)*

My chains are stretched and my timing is off by ~1/2 a tooth. I am too broke atm to fix it


----------



## red72914 (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: (PhReE)*

Don't get me wrong, my chains weren't making noise at ~150,000, but the guides were begining to show wear. I think I could have probably gotten another 50-60,000 miles out of them but it was time to change the clutch so I went ahead and changed out the chains, guides and tensioner while the trans was out.
The chains seen to last the longest in granny driven automatics, as the shifts are smoother and not as jerky as that of a manual transmission car. I haven't heard of 24v chains failing, nor have I heard of guides breaking. Wear is normal though. I'm not sure how many 24v's have close to or more than 100,000 miles ... considering it was the less common motor compared to the 1.8t in Jettas and GTIs.
If you calculate using the avg annual driving miles (per insurance & lease parameters), most '02s should be in the 80-90k range about now. This is just a shot from the hip calculation, no research or facts behind it.
It's an expensive service, but like someone pointed out, it's cheaper than a dead motor. And with the way I push my motor, preventive maintenance = peace of mind. Time to payoff those credit card bills


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (red72914)*

I put 175,000 miles on my VR before I rebuilt it. Naturally, I forgot to take pictures of the wear on the guides.








I'd say it was fairly minimal, compared to what the brand-new parts looked like. Those guides could have run for another 175,000 miles easily.


----------



## 95jettavr (Mar 31, 2006)

Yeah i was quoted by NGP a local shop my way 900 parts and labor. they did recommend doing a clutch and flywheel at the same time. but even a nice clutch and flywheel shouldnt put you no more than 1500-1800 i would assume.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

wow sucks the 2.5 guys are paying out the nose for new chains before 100k miles...
one guy got his covered in good faith, previously a $3500 estimate (just for chains and guides nothing else). a second payed $2,000 at a reputable vw tuning shop, specifically stated that only chains and guides were replaced (came from the shop themselves not the owner).
Hopefully it will come down in time! That is highway robbery. Unless there is something about the 2.5 i don't understand, the chain looks no more complicated than a 24v.


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I was just looking at some of that 2.5 info out of curiosity - it looks like the big difference in cost is due to having to remove the head to remove the upper chain.

_Quote, originally posted by *AgentAl* »_
*to pull the upper chain out the head needs to be lifted off the block* and to pull the lower chain out the head and tranny need to be separated from the block. i would love nothing more as a tech to be quoting this 20+ hour regular maint service to customers but it would be dumb of vw to bring that poo storm down on themselves like that.
the guides and tensioner can be swapped by only removing the cover on the drivers side of the head.

From this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4313597
On the 2.8, the head does not need to be removed in order to remove the chain, so there you have it (assuming that post is correct anyway). Since it seems he's a vw tech, I would think it's accurate.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedub_junky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedub_junky* »_I was just looking at some of that 2.5 info out of curiosity - it looks like the big difference in cost is due to having to remove the head to remove the upper chain.








Wow that's ridiculous.


----------



## VR6onDaBlock (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_







Wow that's ridiculous.

It is but from a dealership standpoint the harder the engine is to work on, the less people DIY. Thats where all the special tools come in, they really aren't neccessary, our whole car could be built outta T20 bolts but then no one would ever come in for service...the unfortunate truth is it doesn't pay to make a car that never needs service.


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

I know a 2001 VR6 GTI. The lower guide went before 100K, pretty sure.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_







Wow that's ridiculous.

I still think with a cam locking tool the head can stay on. Its just the cam gears aren't keyed so u need a special tool for this motor. The tool can be found for $50 or so now though! Man I thought the plates for vr6 cams were too complex. Try removing 2.5 cams!


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: (stascom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stascom* »_I know a 2001 VR6 GTI. The lower guide went before 100K, pretty sure.

12v


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (ClockworkChad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ClockworkChad* »_
12v

12v and 24v share the same lower guide setup. That being said, I've NEVER seen one fail or look worn like the 12v uppers.


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (ClockworkChad)*

I know it's a 12V. Just sharing my experience, not trying to be like, "Oh, look at me, I know a failed 24V!!!"


----------



## eurotuningimports (Nov 29, 2006)

some one can give me the parts numbers that I need to make the timing chain service?
or were I can get the parts to get done this.

I have like 75k miles on my engine, but I would change my clutch so I think is good idea to change everything dont you think? umpkin:


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

You can find a 24v VR6 timing chain service "kit" online for $200-230 at many VW parts places. It comes with all the guides, new chains, etc, everything you need.


----------



## Freiburg Flyer (Oct 5, 2004)

This might be a silly question but is it possible to view the wear on the timing chain guides w/out having to remove the tranny ect...?


----------



## red72914 (Jan 8, 2001)

Freiburg Flyer said:


> This might be a silly question but is it possible to view the wear on the timing chain guides w/out having to remove the tranny ect...?


Everything is pretty well buttoned up in there, I think you have to drop the transmission to get in there to view wear on the guides.


----------



## Freiburg Flyer (Oct 5, 2004)

I think you're right. It is all buttoned up for inspection. I guess you just have to wait until that plastic guide cracks and breaks before you know shes gone. Or remove the trans to inspect, but what a headache just for a 'check and advise' job. 

p.s. on a side note it's good to be back in a MKIV again. Had a 73 Fastback and then a MKV Rabbit that felt so much more bloated inside. There's goods and bads to it I guess. To each his own. I much rather prefer the tighter area especially in terms of side arm placement on the arm rest ledge on the door. I'm 6' 1" as well. It's been said before, and I'm gonna say it again, the MKIV interior still reigns in my book as one of the best of all time. It will go down in the books. Sorry for the emo vw rant.


----------



## Caesium (May 2, 2006)

what does it sound like if your chain is going?

I have some funky kinda vibration/knocking noise from the engine (silent when idle) starts around 1500rpm noticeable mostly under load/in gear. reving in neutral it's hard to get it to make the noise

vag-com shows no codes.

engine power is fine, clutch seems fine.

car is at 108k (km)

'03 gli

edit : noise is pretty loud


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

I'd have someone like a mechanic listen to it. It could really be a lot of things. Usually a broken guide will be audible at idle, but there are several guides and so they might not all sound the same if they break.


----------

